# Volcanic ash paralyses the skies over Europe!



## v2 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hundreds of thousands of air passengers were delayed and fresh agony was caused to an industry reeling from financial and industrial strife when a huge cloud of volcanic ash from Iceland hung over northern Europe yesterday. 
Britain's airports closed their runways because of the danger that jet engines would be shredded by particles of ash thrown up by Mount Eyjafjallajoekull. As the cloud threw a shadow over commercial aviation, air traffic controllers cancelled more than 3,000 flights, disrupting 371,000 passengers. 
After appeals in the media not to set off for check-in, most travellers did not go to airports, but last night thousands were bunkered down in hotels or airport terminals waiting for travel to resume. They may have to wait a while.


----------



## Pong (Apr 16, 2010)

v2 said:


> They may have to wait a while.



Probably a very long while. 

I think cruise liners will be crowded as there will be no air transport for a few weeks (Or even worse, a month or two. )

There'll probably be a drop in temperatures in a few months. I once heard when Mount Pinatubo erupted, temperatures around the world dropped.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 16, 2010)

What havoc it's creating and from the news this evening, it's still spewing ash up to 8K high. The after effects could last a while.


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 16, 2010)

Dang.


----------



## Clave (Apr 16, 2010)

Everything is grounded..

BBC News - Iceland volcano: UK flights grounded for second day


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 16, 2010)

Amazing scenes.....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2010)

Yep... The Polish Air Navigation Service Agency closed the northern part of FIR Warsaw yesterday in the evening.All planes had to be grounded as well.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 16, 2010)

Mother and Father in Law were scheduled to come out of Malpensa to Philadelphia this morning. Now headed for Charllotte (as we speak). Heathrow, busiest airport in Europe, is shut down. Estimates are for losses exceeding 1 billion if the stoppage goes into tomorrow. 

Mother nature doesn't screw around, does she.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2010)

The UK Air Traffic system (NATS) has extended the no-fly restriction until Saturday, and the Met Office have predicted ash deposits spreading south. So far, I haven't noticed any where I lve, and it's high ground here.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 16, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2010)

The ash clowd is expected to reach us around 1800 this afternoon. They are also issueing health warnings because of the falling ash.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 16, 2010)

Might not be that much of a danger, but stay safe, all of our European members.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2010)

They started opening up the airports in Scotland this afternoon with the runways nominally being fully operational from around 1800GMT (1900BST). Still it is chaos, my brother is down in London ATM and isn't flying back until Monday but is already looking for alternative transport to come back up again.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2010)

The airports here are all still closed. They are saying that the ash is supposed to start coming down in the early morning hours tomorrow.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 16, 2010)

Almost has the same feel as a big snow storm. "When does it hit and how long is it going to last?" deal.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 16, 2010)

Never underestimate the power of the natural world!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2010)

That's amazing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 16, 2010)

Hmm. I wonder if this ash is good as a weathering powder for modellers? Could have a business opportunity here..........


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 16, 2010)

Now that's workin' the ole bean, Airframes! See capitalism is not dead.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been in London last couple of days and it has been crazy. In west London, where normally you have one airliner after another coming in on the approach to Heathrow, it has been eerily quiet. St. Pancras station (Eurostar terminal) was packed with continentals trying to get home on the train. All tickets sold. Hotels are having a huge windfall (pardon the pun) from enforced stays. And my train back home was jammed as people who would normally fly up to Scotland on a Friday took the train instead.

It's been a beautiful evening and I walked the dogs earlier (I live in some nice countryside). The only thing in the sky was the sun, it was just pure blue. It felt very, very strange, like looking at the sky as it would have been before the invention of flight. I almost don't want the vapour trails to reappear. 

I'm flying to Bulgaria on Tuesday - hopefully!!!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 16, 2010)

It's crazy, first they (Ice-safe) let our money go up in smoke, then they send back the ashes


----------



## conkerking (Apr 16, 2010)

Marcel said:


> It's crazy, first they (Ice-safe) let our money go up in smoke, then they send back the ashes



Nice one!


----------



## Geedee (Apr 16, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Hmm. I wonder if this ash is good as a weathering powder for modellers? Could have a business opportunity here..........



Was toying with the idea of driving North of Salisbury...all the way up to Scotland !!!....to get a few wheelbarrows full of this volcanioc ash, to flog on E-Bay to those down South, who havent had any of this ash !. However... after a few of my special drinks tonight, I've decided to forget that idea !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm glad you rethunked it Gary!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

That is surreal.


Wheels


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 16, 2010)

conkerking said:


> The only thing in the sky was the sun, it was just pure blue.



same here on the south coast - blue skies and sunshine. Not a contrail to be seen where normally the sky is full of them. This is actually pretty scary if it lasts - if enough sulphur dioxide is pumped out it could cause a micro climate change in northern Europe according to the BBC...
apparently the Finns put up some F-18s today and are now regretting it..


----------



## rochie (Apr 17, 2010)

just heard on the news that U.K airspace has been re-closed untill 1am sunday


----------



## Maestro (Apr 17, 2010)

That thing is scary... I just hope that volcano will calm down soon... Hopefully before I go to Prague in September... And I hope it won't start up again _before_ I get back ! Just imagine being stuck in Europe when I got to go to work two weeks later !

Ouch... I feel for the ones currently in that situation.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2010)

The sky is blue here, nothing in the air. According to the German weather service the ash is microscopic and can not be seen from the ground. It is supposed to be over us since 1800 yesterday. 

Oh well, I just this volcano decides to quit before I fly over to Alaska in a few months.


----------



## Waynos (Apr 17, 2010)

Just seen on the news (completely as expected) that the flight ban has been extended again. TBH there is no real end in sight to this ban as the volcano is still erupting and, in the past, has continued for two years once it has blown) .

What does this mean for the airlines? Surely there will be bankruptcies through this? Every minute each plane is on the ground costs a fortune in airport levies as well as lost revenue and here we are with every airliner in Europe parked up. Are these charges still being levied in full? 

Just wondering if anyone out there knows the situation here?


PS, no probs Adler. I never thought of this as 'off-topic', to me that is movies and women etc, not planes


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2010)

This volcano better not erupt for 2 years! I am flying to Alaska in July!


----------



## Clave (Apr 17, 2010)

Flight ban extended again, it will be reviewed at 01:00 on Sunday...

Also:

# P&O Ferries said it had dealt with 30,000 calls on Friday - the most it had dealt with on one day in its history. It said it would be unable to accept any further foot-passenger bookings

# Eurostar trains reported a complete sell-out of its services to Brussels and Paris for the second day on Friday. Its trains are fully booked until Monday.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 17, 2010)

FalkeEins said:


> same here on the south coast - blue skies and sunshine. Not a contrail to be seen where normally the sky is full of them. This is actually pretty scary if it lasts - if enough sulphur dioxide is pumped out it could cause a micro climate change in northern Europe according to the BBC...
> ..



Probably partly true, part paranoia. If this thing keeps going, we should have a cool summer over here. Same in Europe. Plus, a Russian Volcano blew last year. That probably threw more stuff up in to the Stratosphere. 

Might get some very good sunsets in Europe over the next several months, with all the ash that high up. Might be worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 17, 2010)

A friend of mine was lucky enough to get out of Germany yesterday. Took off around 10:00 AM (EDT), just before most flights were cancelled.

TO


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2010)

Mother Nature, taking back what is rightfully hers...

For u guys that are gonna be in the area where the ash falls, remember to either wear a respirator of mask of some sort, as the ash is basically shards of glass that will cause havoc with ur lungs...

Be careful over there fellas...


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 17, 2010)

Sky still blue, pubs still open.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 17, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Mother Nature, taking back what is rightfully hers...
> 
> For u guys that are gonna be in the area where the ash falls, remember to either wear a respirator of mask of some sort, as the ash is basically shards of glass that will cause havoc with ur lungs...
> 
> Be careful over there fellas...



It's not that bad, the ash is basically microscopic particles drifting around above 10,000 feet. Even if it rained it would be higher than the clouds. When it all started there was a bit of something in one of the papers about how it might affect people with bronchial problems but that was just the press getting itself excited I think. The word they're using is that it will "disperse" rather than "fall".

Clear blue sky again. Beautiful day.

Not sure I'd want to be on the first jet off the tarmac at Heasthrow though... maybe the second if the first is OK


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> This volcano better not erupt for 2 years! I am flying to Alaska in July!



What parts of Alaska are you going to visit?


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 17, 2010)

Maximowitz said:


> Sky still blue, pubs still open.



..glorious day here again Paul 

here's that Finnish AF story 

PICTURES: Finnish F-18 engine check reveals effects of volcanic dust-16/04/2010-London-Flightglobal.com


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 17, 2010)

First it was their banks, now it's their volcano - how about some better control, Iceland??? 
All we need now is for neighbouring volcano Katla to go off, as she has been doing sometimes, when Eyjafjallajökull went "poof" as she's doing now! I sure hope that Katla will remain calm, because her eruptions is a lot larger than the current one!

http://www.examiner.com/x-25803-Natural-Disasters-Examiner~y2010m3d23-Fears-mount-in-Iceland-of-possible-bigger-volcanic-eruption


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 17, 2010)

Was just thinking
while I drove into town this afternoon, 65 years is a drop in the bucket for a natural phenomenon like a volcano; I wonder what effect it would have had on 8th AF activities if this had happened mid-1944?

As for the Luftwaffe, as if their fledgeling jets weren't having enough problems...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2010)

Good point Colin. It's bad enough flying through smoke, particularly 'heavy' clouds from burning industrial or oil plants for example. I'm sure there must have been the odd problem. I had a minor experience once, flying over the old London Brick plant, near Bedford, in a Cub. The engine coughed a couple of times, and the kite gained a bit of altitude, as we passed over the top edge of a large smoke plume. I don't think reciprocating engines would be badly damaged by an ash cloud, but it would certainly cause running problems if ingested into mthe air intakes for the fuel system etc.


----------



## imalko (Apr 17, 2010)

This cloud of volcanic ash apparently found its way to these parts as well. Air space over Serbia was closed at 4PM local time today. All flights are banned until further notice.


----------



## magnu (Apr 17, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Was just thinking
> while I drove into town this afternoon, 65 years is a drop in the bucket for a natural phenomenon like a volcano; I wonder what effect it would have had on 8th AF activities if this had happened mid-1944?
> 
> As for the Luftwaffe, as if their fledgeling jets weren't having enough problems...



IIRC Mt Etna did erupt in 1943/44 not sure of the exact year but it did ground a lot of planes in Italy I can remember a photo of ground crew sweeping ash from the wings of B25s

Airships with solar powered electric engines anyone?


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 17, 2010)

magnu said:


> IIRC Mt Etna did erupt in 1943/44 not sure of the exact year but it did ground a lot of planes in Italy I can remember a photo of ground crew sweeping ash from the wings of B25s


I can imagine
from a volcano's viewpoint, this one in Iceland only missed WWII by a whisker


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 17, 2010)

It has actually been noticeably quieter here today, and apparently the are around where I used to live (Richmond/Twickenham/Esher) has been beautifully peaceful, all due to the suspension of flights from Heathrow. On the downside, supermarkets are starting to run out of more 'exotic' fruit and veg because there is obviously no air freight into the country. I had heard reports that some ash was coming to ground in the far north of Scotland, but as I understand it, there wont be any chunks of rock or even visible matter falling from the skies any time soon...


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 17, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> It has actually been noticeably quieter here today, and apparently the are around where I used to live (Richmond/Twickenham/Esher) has been beautifully peaceful, all due to the suspension of flights from Heathrow. On the downside, supermarkets are starting to run out of more 'exotic' fruit and veg because there is obviously no air freight into the country. I had heard reports that some ash was coming to ground in the far north of Scotland, but as I understand it, there wont be any chunks of rock or even visible matter falling from the skies any time soon...


and about time too, young man
Welcome back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> What parts of Alaska are you going to visit?



Anchorage. It is where my wife is at right now, and hopefully where we will be moving to in the near future. Right now she is there until the end of August, finishing up her Masters Degree. I already booked my tickets. They have direct flights from Frankfurt to Anchorage that only take 9.5 hours because they fly over the pole.

I will be there for most of the month of July and of course we are going to travel around and see Denali National Park and other places. I really want to do some kayaking on the Kenei River, do some Salmon Fishing. Who knows, we are certainly going to drive around and see as much as we can.


----------



## smackers (Apr 17, 2010)

Waynos said:


> PS, no probs Adler. I never thought of this as 'off-topic', to me that is movies and women etc, not planes



How is it a volcano is 'off-topic'??? Aeroplanes just come into the topic somewhere.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 17, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> It has actually been noticeably quieter here today, and apparently the are around where I used to live (Richmond/Twickenham/Esher) has been beautifully peaceful, all due to the suspension of flights from Heathrow. On the downside, supermarkets are starting to run out of more 'exotic' fruit and veg because there is obviously no air freight into the country. I had heard reports that some ash was coming to ground in the far north of Scotland, but as I understand it, there wont be any chunks of rock or even visible matter falling from the skies any time soon...



It's the same here, only with flights to and from Copenhagen.
I live in one of the suburbs surrounding CPH, and we usually get a lot of planes coming in, heading for Kastrup (Cph. airport), and it's very quiet and peaceful here now.
I've got to admit that I enjoy it, because sometimes those planes come in so low that it almost sounds like they're going to land in front of the apartment buildings on the lawn out here, so the peace is very welcome here; I'd just wish that people weren't stuck in all sorts of places all over the world, it must be incredibly annoying not to be able to get back home.
I've got a friend who lives right next to the airport in Kastrup, and she has told me that the quiet's almost eerie, it certainly doesn't feel normal to her and her husband.
Another friend is stuck in Greece, and now her husband - who's home alone here in Denmark - gets to feel what it's like being a full-time mom for two small kids....now if _that _ain't poetic justice, somehow! 
Ah well, they'll sort it out eventually, they've got family who can help just in case dad's stuck with a problem with the kids.
But still... 

The hotels are full with travellers who can't get home these days, and the hotel owners certainly earn a good deal of money on that, and people find other ways of getting home somehow - by train, bus, car, whatever, and the rail companies and bus companies is suddenly very busy, so eventually people will get home one way or the other.
But it is a nuisance, and now the vocano's eruption has increased in strength, so all flights are cancelled at least until 2 o'clock sunday afternoon, danish time, according to Naviair.

EDIT sunday morning:
All flights are cancelled here until 2 o'clock tonight.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 18, 2010)

Cheers Colin 8)

I read in the Guardian this morning that estimated cost to the airline industry (UK only, if I have understood it correctly) is around £200 million per day. This is probably about right, i think - the last strike was costing BA £7 million a day and that was only a partial suspension of services. The knock-on effect on the wider economy through loss of airfrieght is going to be quite scary though. I am going shopping shortly, so I will see first-hand how badly the supermarkets are struggling with fresh produce. On the other hand, Eurostar are making a killing, with their services packed to capacity, and I suspect Virgin Trains, East Coast, CrossCountry and the other long-distance train providers are probably rubbing their hands together at the moment too...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 18, 2010)

I would imagine someone has already figured out they need to route all shipping and produce via boat/train. I wouldn't expect the local economy to be impacted too severely. The airline industry, however, is gonna hemorrhage.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

got a very fine build up of what might be ash on my car bonnet up here in middlesbrough it is very fine and does not feel gritty at all seems to be building up on all the "leading edges like wing mirrors rubber seals around the windscreen etc as my car is passing through the air, all uk airspace now closed untill tomorow morning at least


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2010)

I too had a light coating on my Jeep this afternoon. Not sure if it was ash or pollen though. We are the middle of the main pollen season around here. Normally the pollen is yellow and this is gray and white, but who knows.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 18, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> I would imagine someone has already figured out they need to route all shipping and produce via boat/train. I wouldn't expect the local economy to be impacted too severely. The airline industry, however, is gonna hemorrhage.



A lot of the stuff affected here in the UK is produce from Africa etc - the life is so short that by the time it gets here on a boat/train, it will be out of date or so short-dated as to be unsaleable. Having said that, my local Tesco didn't seem too short - but it is an Extra store and is probably getting first shout on any stock that is left. I suppose the smaller Local/Metro stores and their counterparts elsewhere are probably struggling by now. Admittedly, the effect on other, non-perishable commodities probably won't be too bad.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

stuff on my car is a dirty grey colour and of very fine particals ! as you say who knows ?

also waiting for prices to shoot up for foodstuffs etc for work, suppliers will try any excuse


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 18, 2010)

.. I guess you chefs need mange-tout or asparagus from Guatemala ..but the rest of us could no doubt go without quite easily..

AF have announced that they are re-starting long-haul flights to JFK, FDF, HKG, DXB and DKR (among other destinations) tomorrow from airports in south-west France (TLS, BOD. PUF and PGF) eg


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

FalkeEins said:


> .. I guess you chefs need mange-tout or asparagus from Guatemala ..but the rest of us could no doubt go without quite easily..
> 
> AF have announced that they are re-starting long-haul flights to JFK, FDF, HKG, DXB and DKR (among other destinations) tomorrow from airports in south-west France (TLS, BOD. PUF and PGF) eg



not just the fancy stuff but once a lot of kitchens that use imported meat all the time cant get supplies and start having to use local stuff which is more expensive in the first place, then good old supply and demand kicks in and everything creeps up in price !


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 18, 2010)

Just tell 'em its locally produced, free-range, organic, happy meat that has done zero food-miles and slap a tenner on the price mate, thats what the supermarkets do!


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Just tell 'em its locally produced, free-range, organic, happy meat that has done zero food-miles and slap a tenner on the price mate, thats what the supermarkets do!



if only it was upto me


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2010)

Got fine grey dust on my Jeep here too. I noticed a couple of the air lines have conducted trial flights, KLM being one of them, and have reported (so far) that all is normal. The questions/complaints about the flight restrictions have already started, and the air lines are saying that the European air traffic governing body are being over cautious, citing the steps taken in other parts of the World concerning ash fall-out.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 18, 2010)

Any word on when this stuff is supposed to come south, and whether it will effect road/rail travel? Not that another layer of muck would be noticed on my car at the moment


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Any word on when this stuff is supposed to come south, and whether it will effect road/rail travel? Not that another layer of muck would be noticed on my car at the moment



only noticed it on mine because its a different colour to the normal krud on my car


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 18, 2010)

rochie said:


> got a very fine build up of what might be ash on my car bonnet up here in Middlesbrough...


So just another day on Teesside then...



Airframes said:


> Got fine grey dust on my Jeep here too...


Sorry guys
but I'm going to have to ground both of you until further notice


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> So just another day on Teesside then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wondered when i'd get the first bite !!!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2010)

Watch what you wash car with . That ash is fairly abrasive .


----------



## conkerking (Apr 18, 2010)

Latest is the airlines are asking for urgent review of the flight bans.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2010)

Good point PB. There's a place near me that cuts stone, and sometimes the dust gets onto my car. That's bad enough, as it abraded the glass and paintwork when I had the old Range Rover (improved its looks!), so volcanic ash will most likely be more abrasive.
BT, the dust shouldn't affect rail or road travel in any way, unless some tree-hugging, PC official decides it's a risk to butterflies or something equally crass!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2010)

when Niagara was a abrasives centre in the times before Air Quality concerns the cars here would get coated in dust nightly . My Dad used muriatic acid for washing the car


----------



## timshatz (Apr 19, 2010)

Airframes said:


> , unless some tree-hugging, PC official decides it's a risk to butterflies or something equally crass!



...and promptly issues an EU Tax on all active Volcanoes. 

"Effective Immediately, any active Volcano will encurr a 65% tax on all emissions. The Volcano will submit a clean air plan on how it intends to reduce emissions to the local EU official who will forward it to Brussels for due consideration by the Governing Body of Volcanoes. 

Failure on the Volcano's part to submit a plan will encurr a Fine as well as a Tax.

Signed,

I.M. Useless
EU Official in charge of the Irrelevant, Mundane and Superfluous"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2010)

timshatz said:


> ...and promptly issues an EU Tax on all active Volcanoes.
> 
> "Effective Immediately, any active Volcano will encurr a 65% tax on all emissions. The Volcano will submit a clean air plan on how it intends to reduce emissions to the local EU official who will forward it to Brussels for due consideration by the Governing Body of Volcanoes.
> 
> ...





That made me laugh! Thanks man!


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys give the EU too much credit, they are still debating whether Iceland has exceeded it's volcanic ash quota for the year  

In all seriousness, Brown has tasked HMS Ark Royal and HMS Ocean to bring stranded tourists home, and I have no doubt the RN will seize on this mercy mission as a justification for holding on to both of their unfinished and overbudget carriers when they finally get round to completing them. I must admit to being sceptical that this is the best use of two the largest and costliest conventional weapons platforms we possess, but _c'est la guerre_ i suppose


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Apr 19, 2010)

I remember back in 1980 when Mount Saint Hellens erupted ash was on our cars and we live in New Jersey. Its amazing the impact just one of these things can have on the environment.


----------



## conkerking (Apr 19, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> You guys give the EU too much credit, they are still debating whether Iceland has exceeded it's volcanic ash quota for the year
> 
> In all seriousness, Brown has tasked HMS Ark Royal and HMS Ocean to bring stranded tourists home, and I have no doubt the RN will seize on this mercy mission as a justification for holding on to both of their unfinished and overbudget carriers when they finally get round to completing them. I must admit to being sceptical that this is the best use of two the largest and costliest conventional weapons platforms we possess, but _c'est la guerre_ i suppose



I am _gutted _that I am not stuck over there. It would have been cool to get a ride on the Ark.


----------



## rochie (Apr 19, 2010)

and the U.K is still shut untill tomorow, despite airlines conducting test flights and finding no damage to aircraft


----------



## conkerking (Apr 19, 2010)

I was due to fly out of Manchester to Bulgaria at 7:15 tomorrow, but I'm not even going to try it. Even if flights resumed tomorrow morning it would be absolute chaos.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2010)

The funny thing is, I could see the EU actually doing something like this. They would say that to many people farting caused the volcano to erupt and therefore the taxes will be increased to pay for the environment. 

And back to a serious note. I read a report today that NATO F-16s went up to check out the situation, and both returned with engine damage because of the ash. Not sure if this is true, but I did read something about it on Yahoo News.


----------



## Colin1 (Apr 19, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I read a report today that NATO F-16s went up to check out the situation, and both returned with engine damage because of the ash. Not sure if this is true, but I did read something about it on Yahoo News.


that's an expensive way to get a met report
potentially dangerous too


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 19, 2010)

And the airlines are all whining that the ban is unnecessary and NATS should loosen up a bit. Glad to know customer safety ALWAYS comes first...


----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 19, 2010)

News earlier was reporting the volcano puked another ash cloud, dark black (which supposedly indicates more ash content) instead of its more recent grayish plume. Apparently someone else in Europe farted and pissed the volcano off.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 19, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The funny thing is, I could see the EU actually doing something like this. They would say that to many people farting caused the volcano to erupt and therefore the taxes will be increased to pay for the environment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2010)

i was still working for the airlines the first time this happened...the AC ( or anyone else) didnt know to track the ash and it nearly brought down a BA plane. now at any natural disaster the AC on the ground need to be inspected and all AC are kept from that airspace ( depending on the disaster ). history channel had this on a long time ago....


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FUUwxw0kVk_


----------



## aeglos (Apr 19, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I remember back in 1980 when Mount Saint Hellens erupted ash was on our cars and we live in New Jersey. Its amazing the impact just one of these things can have on the environment.



Mount Saint Helens, Mount Pinatubo, etc. All poignant reminders from nature that we as humans "aren't all that." Nature can destroy or at least severely screw up civilization in many different ways and in significantly less time. 

Just waiting for some wacko to claim that this erruption was caused by global warming...


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 19, 2010)

then you had the earthquake up there near Portland/Seattle around 2001ish .... that grounded stuff for several days up there.


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 20, 2010)

Small parts of UK airspace have re-opened, with flights operating from Glasgow, Aberdeen, Edinburgh, Newcastle and Teeside. Everything else is shut until at least 0100 tomorrow. Ryanair have announced that they are cancelling all flights up to Thursday morning, except UK-Ireland services which are cancelled up to Friday morning. Thomson have also announced all flights are cancelled until tomorrow morining. All-in-all, still a mess, another cloud of gunk is thought to be en route and the really big volcano next door to the one erupting is expected to go off some time around next summer. Happy days


----------



## beaupower32 (Apr 20, 2010)

aeglos said:


> Just waiting for some wacko to claim that this erruption was caused by global warming...




Naw, its going to be blamed on Terrorist!


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 20, 2010)

The letters page of _The Sun_ today actually had a letter from a reader who wanted to point out that Iceland already caused the failure of the British economy and were now responsible for crippling air travel too. Apparently, they seemed to think that Iceland had "a lot to answer for", and should behave themselves better in future. I'm sure the Icelandic Department of Vulcanolgy are holding a serious case review as we speak


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2010)

just annouced on bbc website that U.K airspace open from 22.00 hrs tonight


----------



## BombTaxi (Apr 20, 2010)

Finally some good news


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Just you wait....talked to my parents and one of my closest friends tonight. They're waiting for another BIGGER volcano on Iceland to show its temper....


----------



## Erich (Apr 20, 2010)

I just heard that one was starting to brew up in Sweden

yeah I know all about that weiner up to our north in 1980 when it blew. some folks 300 miles south down here said they heard it pop. blew ash around the world twice, we even flew out to Europe from Portland Or, that week in a full fusilade of ash everything was covered at Portland Metro the warning was not to rub any of that ash on yourself or anything with any type of paint job or it ws going to be history.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 21, 2010)

bobbysocks said:


> i was still working for the airlines the first time this happened...the AC ( or anyone else) didnt know to track the ash and it nearly brought down a BA plane. now at any natural disaster the AC on the ground need to be inspected and all AC are kept from that airspace ( depending on the disaster ). history channel had this on a long time ago....



I was channel surfing tonight and came a show on National Geographic about the BA flight. I was totally amazed at the stuff volcano ash can do to an aircraft. They set the record for gliding a large powered aircraft for awhile.

Too long to post, but a great read. British Airways Flight 9


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

British Airways Flight 9.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWDU8XRQ_GY_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2QGc4nqpgo_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5o_Aakw6OQ_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJu_RIG-qE0_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PSbpaEo_qs_


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Wheels!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 22, 2010)

I hope you enjoy the videos VB.
The story kept me on the edge of my seat nervous at times.


Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2010)

Seen that before, certainly would've crapped my pants in that situation.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 17, 2010)

Hmmm...more seismic activity going on up there:

Iceland Volcano Katla and Eyjafjallajokull Eq Ash Update 5/17/10 | Scienceray

Iceland Meteorological office - Earthquakes Mýrdalsjökull, Iceland

EDIT: Webcam links added, the first two webcams has also got thermal camera images:

http://eldgos.mila.is/english/eyjafjallajokull-fra-thorolfsfelli/

http://eldgos.mila.is/english/eyjafjallajokull-fra-hvolsvelli/

And just in case Katla decides to pop the cork:

http://www.ruv.is/katla


----------



## seesul (May 17, 2010)

Hi ya all,
I´m just having an American on visit here. He flies away next Tuesday from Vienna to Washinghton.
That´s gonna be interesting yet...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 21, 2010)

Neat links BB. 


Wheels


----------

